# JD electrical help needed



## knucklebuster (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm hoping someone on here is an electrical genious when it comes to riding tractors. 
I aquired a John Deere G110 with no engine. I know the original engine was a 25hp vertivle shaft Kohler, but i picked up a 24hp kawaski air cooled verticle shaft engine instead.
Physically it fits. I just have to figure out the wiring. That's where i'm hoping to get some help from you guys. 
I drew a picture of all the un-connected wires on the tractor that would have went to the original engine. 
I back-traced these wires and labeled them on the drawing. (battery cables are not on the drawing. I know where they go)

The Kawaski has 4 places to hook up wires (i think). One on the starter (from battery or solenoid). Two wires coming out from under the blower housing. And 1 terminal on the side of the engine (igniter or voltage reg. - not sure)

Also keep in mind the differeces between both engines. (solenoid vs no solenoid, magneto-fired vs battery-fired, etc.)


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Perhaps if you could post the engine numbers off the old engine and the new engine and possibly some pictures of the wiring harness we may be able to help you out.


----------



## knucklebuster (Jul 12, 2007)

I wish i had the original engine. The previous owner trashed it. 
I do have an accurate drawing posted of the wiring harness and other wires that are loose. I found where the pto hooks-up. The rest i have to figure out.


----------

